# Flaky skin, hair loss, etc



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a friend who has a doe with flaky, bumpy skin and is loosing hair and she's quite puzzled as to what the cause could be. She's done everything she can think of to help - wormed, BOSS, anti-fungal shampoo (which just seemed to make things worse), checked/treated for lice, made sure she had minerals, herbs, kelp, and just gave her a copper bolus two weeks ago. She's had the vet out and he was stumped too. She's had the condition for awhile... funny thing is that it goes away when she's bred, but seems to come back again a little worse each time. So perhaps it's something hormonal? This time is the worst yet. It almost feels like she has acne, or eczema, or something like that. Pimply, flaky skin and quite a bit of hair loss this time around. They're drying her off so she can hopefully improve condition and grow some hair before winter. I don't have a picture of her but I could get one. 

Any ideas what could be causing it and what treatment should be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they sure it isn't sarcoptic mites? Have her read this: http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php and see if this may be it.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I passed it on to her. I also asked her to get me a photo so I could post it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our doe has the same problem. Copper deficiency was only a part of it. The only thing that cleared it up for us was multimin -- it's a shot, and it's WONDERFUL. You give it 4 times a year or less, it is safe for pregnancy. Look up the doses, as I do not have those memorized.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks! I'll give her that info too.


----------



## YalvaramSana (Jan 3, 2014)

Hair loss can be caused by an allergic reaction. Did you check this thoroughly?


----------

